
Diffconflicts: A better Vimdiff Git mergetool - mzehrer
https://github.com/whiteinge/diffconflicts
======
mzehrer
tl;dr: This converts a file containing conflict markers into a two-way diff.
Claims that tow-way diffs are the better choice.

